# Tablet that works with Wifi and phone connection in sunligh-Please help



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am looking for a tablet that works with Wifi connection as well as phone connection when I am in the car (I am not technically that good; but think 3G same as phone connection). Also it works in sunlight.

Is kindle fire or iPad the one to use? Or you would suggest any other one. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am looking for a tablet that works with Wifi connection as well as phone connection when I am in the car (I am not technically that good; but think 3G same as phone connection). Also it works in sunlight.
> 
> Is kindle fire or iPad the one to use? Or you would suggest any other one. Thanks in advance for your help.


The screens on the Fire and the iPad are essentially the same as far as sunlight is concerned. Bright, full on sunlight is a problem, especially if you're wearing polarized sunglasses. But I can use my iPad and Fire in the shade without much problem.

If you want 3G connectivity, you'd need to get an iPad, the Fire doesn't have 3G (it's rumored that a model with 3G may come out in the future but it's just a rumor).

If you want the size of the iPad, I'd go with the iPad - the new retina screen really is gorgeous (I have DH's original iPad now, he has the new one with the retina screen - I try not to look at his too often, it makes me a little jealous...)

If you want something more the size of the Fire, but want 3G, you might want to check out the 7" Galaxy Tab - it's supposed to be very nice and I believe you can get them with 3G. The one advantage of an iPad is that you don't have to sign a yearly contract for 3G - you can just pay for it as you need it, a month at a time. We've had DH's original iPad for over 2 years now, and have turned on the 3G maybe twice (when we were traveling). But I think the other tablets have you sign a one- or two-year data plan (but I could be wrong on that, I haven't really investigated them much).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Meemo said:


> The screens on the Fire and the iPad are essentially the same as far as sunlight is concerned. Bright, full on sunlight is a problem, especially if you're wearing polarized sunglasses. But I can use my iPad and Fire in the shade without much problem.
> 
> If you want 3G connectivity, you'd need to get an iPad, the Fire doesn't have 3G (it's rumored that a model with 3G may come out in the future but it's just a rumor).
> 
> ...


Thanks Meemo. I really appreciate your reply. That's exactly what I was looking for. From this it appears, I will be better off with iPad 3.

Even if Galaxy works with both wifi and 3g, it may not work that well out in the Sun or shade. My Sony laptop is extremely difficult to use outside. You can't see the screen that well. Thanks again.


----------

